

The Life of Entrepreneurship - sshadmand
http://www.seanshadmand.com/2010/04/21/some-thoughts-on-entrepenuership/

======
eplanit
So who is this guy, and why are his views on Entrepreneurship (one word)
relevant? His "About Me" page is blank. Has this guy done anything? He was
asked to speak on this topic? Why?

I agree with jim_dot, below. Yeah, some cliches and well-known truths with
which I'm quite familiar -- nothing new or compelling here.

"If two experts disagree in a room on something then no one really knows the
right answer – take a step back, its time to find your own path." Really?

I can't resist: if they disagree outdoors instead of in a room, what does that
mean? :-)

------
j_baker
There is one gem in here:

"If two experts disagree in a room on something then no one really knows the
right answer – take a step back, its time to find your own path."

I think we forget this far too often. People try to act as though person X's
way of running startups is the One True Way even when lots of others have
valid reasons to argue against it.

------
tron_carter
paraphrasing: "Do what you love. So if you love Ferraris, work with Ferraris,
don't work at a high paying job or start a successful business that could
enable you to buy one." - So, it's better to be a certified Ferrari mechanic
than be a successful business owner with a flexible schedule and disposable
income to buy said toys? The section on "Actions + Ideas = Something Great" is
good but nothing new.

~~~
imosquera
are you saying that being a certified ferrari mechanic doesn't make you
successful? And if you're really good at it you'd probably get paid well. I
dont think it's an either/or situation. If you're good at what you do and you
love what you do, isn't that successful?

------
jim_dot
Wow this was really not very enlightening. I don't know what kool-aid the
other two posters were sipping.

~~~
icey
It's more sockpuppet than kool-aid.

(See this [dead]ed submission: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1118734>)

------
schwabr
great morning read

------
imosquera
great post!

